# JVC KS-ES100 Eq



## TheRealPorkchop (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can find one of these? I'm restoring an 86 GT Mustang and back in the day I had one of these things, kinda like to redo the stereo to how I had mine. I know there are much better audio choices but I'm just looking to walk down memory lane (so to speak).

If I put this in the wrong section, I apologize.


----------

